# My friend gave me a catnip plant



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

My friend gave me a catnip plant and Rocky LOVES the fresh leaves. He paws at the leaf, he rubs on the leaf, he plays with the leaf, and then he eats the leaf. lol


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you guys have fresh catnip for your cat's? What are your thoughts on catnip?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I grew some cat grass for my girls, but they were more interested in playing with the dirt. bratz!

Cleo is my catnip-loving cat.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I just give him one leaf at a time, i might start giving him a few at a time. I truly don't trust him with the pot itself, he would probably dig in it, and make himself a dreadful mess! haha He's still a kitten, and cat's love to dig all their lives, so i would rather protect myself from getting angry with him by just keeping the goods in my bedroom. haha


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Our office cat would go bonkers over fresh catnip, so I planted a plant of it in my back yard it got about a foot high then disappeared, I found the plant all chewed up in the corner of my yard.
The neighborhood cats must have had a party in my yard.
Some cat love it and on other cats it has no effect.
It gave the office cat Riley a hang over and made him grumpy the next days so Lisa the office manager didn't like me to give it to him very often as he spent most of the day in her office.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it easy to grow and take care of? I was thinking about planting some myself, but I am a bit inept in the matters of horticulture.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Layla0710 said:


> Is it easy to grow and take care of? I was thinking about planting some myself, but I am a bit inept in the matters of horticulture.


If you grow it.. Put it in a pot. Catnip will take over, its extremely invasive. I have it everywhere in my yard. But it doesn't bother me yet... Nothing else goes in my soil. You can start it from cuttings. But it may take abit more time from seeds. I dry it for my cats.


It seems to thrive on neglect when not in a pot, and little care in one if outside.

And I am in ky. Also so you should hsve same luck. Sinccce you are so close pm me. You can send a SASE for some seeds or a few cuttings.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy doesn't pay any mind to catnip - he sniffs it and walks away.


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

I had a catnip plant in a pot. The roots grew out the bottom, and now there is catnip growing all over my yard and garden. My big orange cat will pass out in the plants for hours.


----------

